

NYC Subway REST API - mpcadosch
http://www.nycitypulse.com/

======
untog
It is possible to get this data directly from the MTA:
[http://datamine.mta.info/](http://datamine.mta.info/)

It is a good bit messier than this, but it is free, unlike this site. And
after all, you never know how long sites like these will be around.

~~~
robbiemitchell
It appears the point of this service is to make it less messy. For that
convenience, there's a charge. And now we've both stated the obvious.

~~~
untog
I didn't think that the URL for the MTA's own data source was particularly
obvious, so I stated it. Apologies if doing so somehow offended you.

~~~
robbiemitchell
HN contributors have a great habit of creating something (some sort of MVP)
and charging for it. HN commenters have a habit of immediately pointing out
the free way of doing something that takes more time, skills, or effort. It's
not offensive, but it gets old and it's not very supportive of the
contributors.

~~~
mpcadosch
Thanks @robbiemitchell for appreciating my work. I put many hours and a lot of
effort to make this project happen, and as a student, need a way to support
myself so I can continue to grow it. So @untog, it is a little offensive when
you just ask contributors to give out their work for free.

------
heyjonboy
Another project that does this -
[https://github.com/jonthornton/MtaSanitizer](https://github.com/jonthornton/MtaSanitizer).
Free and self-hosted.

------
johnduhart
Putting your API on the same hostname and presumably the same codebase as your
website is not a great long-term strategy. And mentioned before, consider
HTTPS to protect the API key.

~~~
mpcadosch
Thank you johndunhart for the advice, I will definitely take into account this
in the next iteration of the product.

------
evancasey
Does google maps/citymapper consume this sort of real-time train location
data?

If not, perhaps you could use the NYC subway REST API to cross reference route
calculations

~~~
potatolicious
The real-time feed and static schedule are both available from the MTA
directly: [http://datamine.mta.info/](http://datamine.mta.info/)

Both are in GTFS format, and AFAIK Google does consume it.

------
mpcadosch
This API uses the same source of real-time data as Google Maps and CityMapper

------
jackweirdy
Looks like the Cities->Want to see your city here? menu link is broken

------
mpcadosch
Sorry about that. What city would you like to see ?

------
cunac
it uses http so anybody can snoop api key ?

